# -25F wind chill - think I'll wait 'til Saturday



## swampwiz (Jan 29, 2010)

Here at Ascutney, the wind is howling like crazy.

Here's the wind chill warning:

RAPIDLY FALLING TEMPERATURES AND BRISK WEST TO NORTHWEST WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH WITH HIGHER GUSTS WILL CREATE AREAS OF BLACK ICE ON THE ROADWAYS AND AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW OVERNIGHT. WE ALSO EXPECT WIND CHILL VALUES TO DIP BELOW - 20 TOWARD DAYBREAK AND CONTINUE THROUGH FRIDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHT.

Ooh, black ice too!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 29, 2010)

Yup, definately separates the men from the boys. Cold up this way too, already been out for a short x-country cruise with my camera. Nice sunrise on the mountain but not spectaular. The wind chill thing sounds like a big deal but shouldn't be as long as your properly dressed, which, unfortunately, many are not.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm in no rush to head out today...  
I have some errands to run.. And may head out later... But damn.. It's cold out..


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2010)

is it supposed to be warmer or less wind tomorrow?  I hope...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2010)

Hell i've skied in -75 degree windchill at Tremblant --there were about 10 of us  Damn Fools on the mtn     but i skied some trails that day i probably would never have skied with normal density 

But with 35 below windchill up here today and tomorrow  and the fact i'm not sitting in some resort where i already "paid the freight"---------  my  'tude is  sheeeit the ski season 's got a lotta days left yet-----  i'll ski mon when nobody's out there  and the temps are a balmy 10 degrees


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 29, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> is it supposed to be warmer or less wind tomorrow?  I hope...



Not as cold but much less wind...maybe a bit gusty Sat morning but eases off by PM.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 29, 2010)

Today is definitely a day for the lower-elevations with these winds.  Think I may hit a few small & low..and cheap;-) operations this weekend.  Heading out for afternoon hike...in the trees!, the trees are definitely where the fun is...


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Not as cold but much less wind...maybe a bit gusty Sat morning but eases off by PM.



thank god.   I'm gonna be standing around all day at the bottom of the course on OL...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 29, 2010)

It's funny, called off skiing twice this week on totally different circumstances, Monday due to pouring rain, today because of the cold!  Be back out Sunday


----------



## JimG. (Jan 29, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> thank god.   I'm gonna be standing around all day at the bottom of the course on OL...



One of many reasons I'm glad my two oldest chose soccer over skiing.

I love the cold...but only as mentioned before if dressed properly.

My favorite skiing conditions are heavy snowfall and bitter cold. Love it when the manmade snow squeaks when you walk on it.


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

I was out at 9 am. Wasn't bad at all.


----------

